# what are roller pigeons ?



## njr (Sep 11, 2002)

There is a fellow here in town who has a very nice pigeon loft with around one hundred pigeons. He has been involved with the sport of what he calls roller pigeons for years. The thing that i dont understand is that these pigeons dont fly!He rolls them gently on the ground and they roll backwards over and over. He enters his birds in competitions all over and holds some national records he says. he says none of his birds fly! Could someone please explain this to me? thanks, Jim


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Behavior-wise, it is a genetic anomaly--a mutation that can be bred, and that people have taken a fancy to. Some are flighted and roll in flight. The affectation can be so severe that some of the flighted varieties will hit the ground, possibly causing injury or death.

Appearance-wise, it is also a breed--i.e., Birmingham Roller--that fanciers raise and keep.

--Ray


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Correction Ray, that ain't no birmingham, although I seem to think that might suit mine better. Those are parlor rollers/tumblers. They CAN fly but only until they are 3 months old. 

Nick


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Are you saying this type of pigeon rolls around competing with other pigeons. What is the purpose & how are winners chosen? The rolling in flight seems a bit risky. Cindy


----------



## james (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Whitefeather:
> *Are you saying this type of pigeon rolls around competing with other pigeons. What is the purpose & how are winners chosen? The rolling in flight seems a bit risky. Cindy*


 Gang, just got back from the State Faire and spotted what i recognized as a "parlour Tumbler" asked the man if he could have one of them perform.."freaky" flips and rolls and a sense of disorientation,like head shaking..some call them rollers..i asked him what he calls what we always refered to as "rollers" oh he said "Birminghams" ..they do somersaults in the air..so it depends on who you ask..rollers are Awesome they fly in "kits" ,extend their wings,with a pop,pop,pop.stall and "roll",pullout of it and resume flight...the who's ,whats,and why's i dunno..more can be learned through other web-sites ..check out "roller pigeons " search...


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

I have birmingham rollers, they are the ones that fly in the air. Parlors roll on the ground, they CAN'T fly. Here, check out my site: http://www16.brinkster.com/ravingroller/ 

Nick


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your website was very interesting. Your birds are beautiful. Cindy


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks! Aren't too bright though... don't like flying for too long.

Nick


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice website Nick! I learned a lot, and you have such gorgeous birds! Lots of good information there...way to go!
Wild Dove


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Nick! 

I was addressing the general query, “what are roller pigeons?” This is way out of my league, but I thought I could give the new member some idea...

You said, "Correction Ray, that ain't no birmingham, although..."

"What" ain't no Birmingham? Birmingham Roller is one breed of roller, yes? That's all I meant.

I'll visit your web site later tonight!









--Ray


----------

